# Issues with wifi and rds



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RDS is, for some reason, off by default - at least that's what happens to my 2016 when the battery is unplugged. It's in the radio settings somewhere to turn it on.

Yes, usually they include a trial WiFi package with a new car for 3 months or so. The car's screen shows that it's connected to the AT&T network, but that's all that that means. 

Someone with a 2017, I believe, said that they were able to connect to their home network. My 2016 will not, so I can't help there.


----------

